# [Sammelthread] BenQ XL2410T Einstellungen



## XentroX (8. April 2011)

*Hallo an alle PCGH´ler!*

Ich habe mir gedacht ich erstelle mal einen Sammelthread zum BenQ XL2410T. 

Hier könnt Ihr eure Einstellungen posten und Tipps für das beste Bild preisgeben.

In diesem Thread-> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/141045-benq-xl2410t-120hz.html haben s|n|s und ich uns gestern über den Monitor unterhalten. s|n|s hat vorgeschlagen mal einen Thread zu den Einstellungen zu erstellen, indem wir diese diskutieren können.

Am Besten Ihr schreibt, welchen Modus ihr verwendet, welche Optionen Ihr aktiviert bzw deaktiviert habt und welche Werte Ihr eingestellt habt. Natürlich könnt ihr auch Probleme bzw. Lösungen posten.


Hier meine aktuellen Einstellungen(bin aber noch nicht 100%ig zufrieden):
Bildmodus: Standard
Sofortmodus: AUS
PBP:AUS
Helligkeit:75
Kontrast:50
Schärfe: 4
Gamma 2.0
AMA: AUS


----------



## s|n|s (8. April 2011)

Hi,
Ich nutze nur das voreingestellte Profil "Eco". Alles andere ist mir zu hell. Ich sitze etwa 55cm vom Bildschirm weg. Gerade gemessen. 
Gruß
sinis


----------



## RapToX (9. April 2011)

also ich hatte meinen folgendermaßen eingestellt:

modus: standard
helligkeit: 50
kontrast: glaub standard (konnte ich nicht mehr richtig lesen...)
gamma 2.0
ama: aus
sofortmodus: an

sobald benq mir den monitor zurückgeschickt hat, werde ich mich soweiso nochmal dransetzen und alles neu einstellen müßen. mal gucken, was ich da noch rausholen kann.


----------



## LordMirdalan (12. April 2011)

Hallo,

hab mal ne Frage zu dem Monitor.

Hab heut mein Windows neu aufgesetzt, also auch neuen Grafiktreiber (Catalyst 11.3 mit HD4870) und mit 120 Hz bei Firefox (bei jedem Browser (Firefox und Opera getestet) nur mit Raten über 60 Hz) zuckt das Bild vor allem beim scrollen unerträglich, ist immer wieder kurz schwarz und unruhig. 

Was kann das sein? Wie gesagt mit 60 Hz ist alles normal.

Am Monitor kanns eigentlich nicht liegen oder, da in Spielen das Verhalten nicht auftritt.

Hat doch der Monitor was, oder ist das eine Treiber Geschichte von AMD und kennen das mehrere?


----------

